# Have a Presto canner? Buy this part for it.



## judylou

Part No. 50332 is available most anywhere canning supplies and pressure canners are sold.

The 3 piece 5-10-15 lb. weight set. For $12.00 it makes all the difference in pressure canning. It eliminates the need to get your gauge tested annually, reduces pressure fluctuation problems like siphoning, is more accurate, much easier to monitor than a gauge, and fits all Presto canner models (really old National models may need the vent tube part changed).

http://www.gopresto.com/products/products.php?stock=50332


----------



## NCLee

Bought 2 for my Presto canners. Can't believe how much better canning goes now, using them. 

I had a problem in that my gas stove couldn't be turned down low enought to keep the pressure from going to 15 lbs. Now, it holds steady at 11 lbs. Plus, I don't have to babysit that dial. (Used to bring a stool in the kitchen, so I could sit and watch.) 

I can see the canner from the den, so I can work on the computer while waiting. Can do other things in the kitchen, without having to constantly glance at that dial. 

Huge big THANKS to the person here who first told me about that part.

Lee


----------



## Cabin Fever

So, if you use the wieghts instead of the gauge, do you remove the guage and screw in some kind of nipple to set the weight on?


----------



## NCLee

The adjustable weight replaces the 15 lb weight (called pressure regulator) that comes with the canner. Don't have to do anything with the gauge, except ignore it. 

The adjustable weight can be used for 5#, 10# or 15# pressure, depending on how you combine the components. 

Lee


----------



## marinemomtatt

I considered making the change until I found that the stem on my gauged lid is totally different from the stems on my weighted canner lids...all Presto's.
I HATE my weighted canners, gonna Craigslist them one of these days.


----------



## judylou

> I considered making the change until I found that the stem on my gauged lid is totally different from the stems on my weighted canner lids...all Presto's.


Not sure I understand the problem. First, Presto didn't make a weight-only canner (no gauge) until this past year with the 16 qt. and that model comes with the 3 piece weight set. Presto makes some small pressure cookers with a weight only, but no pressure canners. 

All Presto's canner models except the new 16 qt. come with both a gauge and a counter-weight and yes, the two stems are different. But as explained above the 3 piece weight set sits on the counterweight vent pipe. It simply replaces it. It has absolutely nothing to do with the gauge or the gauge stem in any way.



> I HATE my weighted canners.


That's too bad as they are far safer and more accurate than the gauges are unless you have it re-calibrated each year. NCHFP research shows that even new from the manufacturer the gauge can be off by as much as 2 lbs. That is why they increased the # of pounds needed from 10 to 11 lbs. for gauge canners and per a recent bulletin they may increase it to 12 lbs. in the new guidelines. Plus pressure canner manufacturers are now trending toward weights only given all the problems with the gauges.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I'm so enamored of the weight regulators that before Presto finally came out with the weight conversion kit I converted my Presto units to the Mirro vent tube & weight regulators. I routinely have 3 canners in various stages going at once and the weight regulators are a huge boost to production.


----------



## Betty Jean

I was so happy with the results of the converted regulator on my Presto canner that I bought a spare, just in case. 

The three piece regulator is definitely the way to go!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Next time I'm in the Honey House I'll look at the weighted canners to see if for sure they are Presto...thought for sure they are.
My issue with them is that my Camp Chef stove won't go low enough to get the right jiggle and my kitchen stove is a piece of doodoo that is constantly going high and low/on and off.


----------



## oneokie

marinemomtatt said:


> My issue with them is that my Camp Chef stove won't go low enough to get the right jiggle and my kitchen stove is a piece of doodoo that is constantly going high and low/on and off.



I must be missing something. You have gauged canner/s that you are using now? Do you sit and watch the gauge and adjust the heat to regulate the pressure? (babysitting the canner)?


----------



## turtlehead

judylou said:


> Not sure I understand the problem. First, Presto didn't make a weight-only canner (no gauge) until this past year with the 16 qt. and that model comes with the 3 piece weight set. Presto makes some small pressure cookers with a weight only, but no pressure canners.


Not true. My canner is a Presto, three part weight, no gauge. It's about 20 years old.










This year we got a new 23 quart Presto with the gauge and the one-piece 15 lb. weight, plus we ordered a 3-piece weight. The three-piece weight works great with the new canner and the weight is the same as the one that came with my old Presto (except the little black "handle" is shaped differently).


----------



## judylou

turtlehead - sorry but FWIW I'm only passing on what the Presto representative told us at the last regional meeting when the new 16 qt. weights-only model was getting rave reviews.

According to Presto they have never made a CANNER with weights only since the company was founded in 1905 and called called Northwestern Steel and Iron Works - until now. What size is yours? Perhaps it is a smaller cooker size rather than a canner? They aren't the same thing. Perhaps a different manufacturer sold under the Presto label? 

Presto claims, as I mentioned, that they have made pressure COOKERS with weights only but no canners (until now). You can read through the history of the company and view the photographs of many of their older models - all the canners shown have gauges - most of the cookers do not.


----------



## NCLee

Turtlehead, what size jars fit in your unit? How many?

That pix sure looks like my pressure cooker. Are both of the handles the same size? Can't tell from the pix.

Lee


----------



## marinemomtatt

Oneokie...yup, I babysit the canner and I don't really mind since it gets me off my dogtired feet and gives my aching back a chance to rest up before starting the next batch of canning. I read or knit or watch my Bees going in-n-out of their hives.
I do have to admit I don't like having to buy a new gauge every year.


----------



## Bonnie L

marinemomtatt said:


> I do have to admit I don't like having to buy a new gauge every year.


Holy moley! That gets expensive. You only need to have it checked - which is usually free. A dial gauge should last for years.


----------



## NCLee

Agree... I've never bought another gauge. My oldest Presto was bought in the late 60's or early 70's. What I like about the adjustable pressure regulator is there's no need to get the dial gauge tested anymore. 

Nothing wrong with putting your feet up and babysitting the canner, anyway. I can see the canner from the den, where I have my computer. With the adjustable regulator, I can "watch" the canner and spend some time on line, resting my feet. 

Lee


----------



## marinemomtatt

Anyone know of any online info about the mentioned Pressure Regulator...so far I can't find anything that says that it is possible for my model #, I have an 18 qt Presto with gauge.

Never mind...everything I HAVE found says for 16 or 23 qt. only...just saved myself some money and I'll still get to rest my canning weary body. 
I still have about 5 canner loads of Tomatoes to do and NOPE I don't see the squash and apples sitting in the corner...Nope don't see them at all.


----------



## NCLee

I called Presto and they told me it would fit both of my canners. Gave them the model numbers. Mine are either 21 or 22 quart, can't remember which, right off the top of my head. One was bought in the late 60's early 70's. The other the late 90's. Different model numbers, yet the original pressure regulators were almost identical. 

If they are winter squash, give them a few days. Same with the apples. If you can keep them somewhere cool, give yourself a little R&R when you finish those tomatoes.

Lee


----------



## marinemomtatt

Our County can no longer 'afford' to check gauges and I'm way to paranoid to ship it off in the mail. 
Plus ordering a new one allows me to get away with ordering other stuff from Red Hill General Store (method to my madness..wink, wink)


----------



## judylou

The new 3 piece weight set will work on any Presto model that normally uses the 15 lb. counter weight - the one that lifts on and off the canner - the new weights just replace it. 

The 3 piece weight set will not work on any model that came with a petcock (pop valve) rather than a counterweight unless you also replcae the vent tube (sold by Presto). The replacement vent tube just screws into the existing hole where your petcock is and the new weights sit on top of it.

I too wouldn't spend the money on a new gauge, especially since the tests mentioned above prove even new ones to be off by as much as 2 lbs. But you can test your own valve at home IF your canner has the 15 lb. counterweight. Just run your pressure up to the point that the counterweight begins to rattle and your gauge should read 16 lbs. If it doesn't then you know approximately how much your gauge is off.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am going to take pictures of my pressure canners today. I'd love to hear input, since I have not used them. I got them last year (they range in age, but older models). This year, I elected to blanch/seal/freeze all my vegetables/fruits/meats. I'd like to start canning meat, but don't have experience. This Thread got me to thinking I need to get my act together, so am prepared to can when ready. DH will soon get his buck... There are also the turkey's... If I get a good deal, then it would sure save on freezer space! I am waiting until after Thanksgiving to buy mine as I will go for larger turkeys. We have a smoker that can smoke a huge one (DH built it). Okay, I need to now shift gears back to my gardening chores today...


----------



## ChristieAcres

OKAY, now all happy & excited. One of my canners is a Presto:banana02 I was given the Presto, paid $5 for the All American, and then $10 for the National No 5 (I got all in the last year).

Presto Deluxe 0175002
National No 5
No 7 All American Manitowoc (15.5 Qt), Foundary CO Inc:


----------



## margoC

Here is a pic of my converted old national #7. I put an all american vent pipe, jiggler, and guage on it. It also had a new gasket and safty valve. I got the ON#7 on ebay, and already had the AA. I needed a new gauge and gasket on it, so I checked to see if the same vent tube would fit and it did. It works great. 










I have since put shiney new handles on it since the pic was taken.


----------



## NCLee

Nice collection! And you can't beat those prices, even with what you paid to refurbish.

BTW, I like those old handles. Maybe cause I'm old, too. LOL

Lee


----------



## ChristieAcres

MargoC- Very cool! Bet it looks nice with new handles 



> NCLee Nice collection! And you can't beat those prices, even with what you paid to refurbish.
> 
> BTW, I like those old handles. Maybe cause I'm old, too. LOL
> 
> Lee


Lee- Rest assured, these are in original condition & I haven't spent one dime on them since I got them. However, now I am going to buy that $12 part:clap: for the Presto. No rush to do anything with the others.

Seems like lately, I have been given some rather nice old antique items just out of the blue. The same couple who gave me the Presto, gave me a 100 yr old drop leaf table, a great solid office chair (100 yr or so), a vanity with oval mirror (1930's or 1940's), all kinds of dishes & collectible plates. I had helped them, so they were showing their appreciation. Another gentleman gave me his grandmother's "throne" - this is over 100 yrs old... Anyway, off thread, but don't you just love the old stuff?!


----------



## turtlehead

judylou said:


> According to Presto they have never made a CANNER with weights only since the company was founded in 1905 and called called Northwestern Steel and Iron Works - until now. What size is yours? Perhaps it is a smaller cooker size rather than a canner? They aren't the same thing. Perhaps a different manufacturer sold under the Presto label?


Judylou, I'm sorry if my "Not true" came off as snotty, I didn't mean it that way. When I re-read my post it sounded ugly and I apologize. 

Your suggestion that maybe it was made by a different manufacturer under the Presto name piqued my interest, so I went and dug out the little booklet that came with it. Mine is a "Presto Preservation (tm) Pressure Canner and Cooker" made by National Presto Industries, Inc., Eau Claire, WI 54703. Its booklet is copyright 1978, 1979. It is a model 0171003. 



NCLee said:


> Turtlehead, what size jars fit in your unit? How many?
> 
> That pix sure looks like my pressure cooker. Are both of the handles the same size? Can't tell from the pix.
> 
> Lee


Lee, it holds 10 pints or 7 quarts. It holds 10 quarts when 2/3 full with liquid (the maximum amount you should put in there). So it is a 15 quart canner/cooker.

The top handles are smaller than the bottom handles but the top handles are the same size as one another, as are the bottom handles. Hope that makes sense 

It's kind of funny, I never thought of my canner as old until I posted that it's about 20 years old and that sure looks old typed out!

I have my grandmama's canner, too, though I only use it for water bath canning now. It has a dial and a real rubber seal that she says she has never replaced. She had the booklet that came with it, too, and it discusses canning on a wood stove. It also makes apologies for the metal being prone to discoloration but reassures the owner that was the best metal available during the war restrictions (WWII). I blogged about it here: http://gardenplotter.com/rospo/blog/2006/05/my-grandmamas-canner.html

Now that I've seen the other old canner photos, I'm 95% certain my Grandmama's canner is a National. It has the same wooden handles, the same curved lid, the same tilted dial gauge. But it's in the back corner of the cupboards and I'm not going to go dig it out now just to be sure. This is such a cool thread!


----------



## mewiegirl01

margoC said:


> Here is a pic of my converted old national #7. I put an all american vent pipe, jiggler, and guage on it. It also had a new gasket and safty valve. I got the ON#7 on ebay, and already had the AA. I needed a new gauge and gasket on it, so I checked to see if the same vent tube would fit and it did. It works great.
> 
> I have since put shiney new handles on it since the pic was taken.


This thread made me go look for my dear Mother's old pressure canner and I found an Old National #7 with all the original parts. I know nothing about pressure canning (have done water baths) but want to start using a pressure canner. How can I refurbish the ON #7? Which parts would I replace with new ones and where can I find them, if you know? Any advise from anyone who wants to give it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NCLee

Found this site. Don't know anything about them.
http://www.cookingandcanning.net/national.html

BTW, you may not have to do anything to it in order to get started canning. Or, at most, you may only have to replace the gasket. Do try to locate the manual for it. That'll give specific info on the gasket, safety release valve, etc. 

Carefully clean it up, by simply washing with hot soapy water. Rinse well. Don't put the lid in water. Instead wipe it down with your hot soapy rag. Then, wipe with a rinsed rag t remove the soap residue.

Using the Ball Blue Book instructions (if you don't have the manual), for pressure canning, do a trial run with nothing but water in your canner. If you can't build presssure and you see steam/water coming from around the lid, you need to replace the gasket. If your pressure builds, just watch the dial (if it has one). When it reaches pressure, reduce the heat and hold the pressure for 10 minutes. Turn off the heat and let it cool down following the directions.

If the canner doesn't have the adjustable pressure regulator (choice of 5#, 10#, 15# pressure) call Presto and ask if their's will fit your canner. If not, you need to have the dial gauge checked by the county extension folks in your area. Google to locate. Call to see if they test the gauges. 

If you can get the adjustable pressure regulator, you can ignore the dial gauge. 

Hope this helps. Good luck with getting your canner put back into service.

Lee

Opps, just remembered the prior pictures in this thread. Your's does have a dial gauge. Same info still applies, though. If you can successfully complete a trial run and you're either using a tested dial gauge or have the adjustable one, you'll all set to begin canning with it.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

The National #7 conversion that Margo pictures above is what I've done to both a #7 and a #21. The vent tube/weight regulator for AA & Mirro are exactly the same parts, so if you find a Mirro tube/weight cheaper than the AA it will work fine. I buy every Mirro pressure cooker or canner I see at estate auctions if they have the weight & vent tube just for future conversions. Just thought it might save someone a few dollars.


----------



## judylou

And if all else fails you can always buy the replacement parts you may need from Presto on their website. As explained above they sell both the vent tube you may need for conversion and the 3 piece weight set. If your Mom's old National 7 has the permanently attached petcock rather than the removable counterweight you'll need the newer vent tube to screw into the petcock hole.

gopresto.com


----------



## margoC

Here is the link from the place I got the gasket from. It might be the guage I got too, I don't think it really matters with the guage. I also got a new safty plug, the one with the metal pin in the middle. This is kind of neat because I think it will prevent a vacume from forming if you don't open the lid soon enough. 

http://store.cookingandcanning.net/nationalold7.html

This is the link for the all american parts, the vent tube and jiggler. I used thread tape when I put them on. 

http://store.cookingandcanning.net/allampa.html

I ordered more than one gasket, who knows when they will quit making them. I'm not sure now long it will last before it oxidizes, I have it sealed up though. 

It really works great.


----------



## Beaglebrother

I got one last week. Now I don't have to stay with the canner the whole time. Thank You


----------



## cast iron

I had some follow up questions on this subject now that I've had some experience using multiple AA's and presto's (w/ the stock weight 15lb?) at the same time. 

Does the weight set that is available for the presto rattle noticeably like the weight on the AA? I noticed that once the AA was dialed in, the weight (10lbs.) would rattle three times per minute with stunning consistency. Will the presto with the proper weight on it rattle like this as well?

The face of the gauge on one of our presto's has the plastic/glass face missing but the gauge seems to work ok, though it probably should be replaced I suppose.

I want to get the three weight set but I'm now wondering that if I need to buy a new gauge as anyway would it be better to just purchase the AA vent stem, weight, and gauge, and covert the presto over to the AA system? It was not clear to me in this thread of that type of conversion could be done?

Finally, I had planned to use the presto again in a couple of days for more canning but I'd like to have the weight set before I do this. Are there any retail type stores that might have these weights so I don't have to wait for mail order?

Thanks


----------



## nandmsmom

The weight on the presto rocks gently. It doesn't rattle just 3 times per minute. You listen to it rock, if it stops or gets going to fast, you need to adjust.


----------



## judylou

Unlike the Mirro weights which are set to rock at a regular 3-4 times a minute, the Presto 3 piece weight set is weighted to jiggle steadily when the proper pressure is reached. It isn't a "gone wild" type of rocking, just a slow steady rocking back and forth and it is easily heard. 

I do not know what the official recommended rocking weight of the AA is ( the manul should tell you) but if you are sure the AA gauge is accurate and the weight was only rocking 3x a min. then that is a safe assumption. More frequent rocking would be even safer.

Using the AA parts to convert a Presto has never been tested by USDA. All the conversion testing was brand for brand. Only the Presto parts were tested for Presto, AA for AA, etc. so mixing brands MAY be safe but those who do so are then relying on their gauge to determine the amount of rocking that is needed.

As to replacing the gauge with the missing cover? It is an option of course but when properly converted to weights, the gauge becomes superfluous anyway.

Local sources of the 3 piece weight set are rare. Some report finding it at Ace Hardware stores or hardware stores that offer an extensive canning section. Just be sure it is part No Presto 50332.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cast iron

Well, as stated, I could not find the 3 piece regulator locally at any of the Ace hardwares. We had planned to can the stew meat tomorrow as the meat is thawed and needs to be dealt with, so I had hoped to locate it today. This particular presto has an unknown gauge on it. I don't know when it was last calibrated but suspect it was long ago.

I looked at buying regulator set online with expedited shipping but the shipping was $37 and the best they could do was this Thursday. Instead I had the local Ace store order it and have it shipped to store for no charge. It is supposed to be on the 1:00pm truck this Thursday, which means we will be canning into Thursday night and maybe Friday morning.

I hate to refreeze that stew meat only to thaw it again in a day or two. Maybe I'll brown all the meat tomorrow and put it back in the refrigerator until Thursday.

So if I use this weight gauge set on the presto I can ignore the gauge reading for the most part and be assured the canner is working properly? If I have the 10lb. weight on there and the gauge reads 5lbs. or 15lbs. it is still ok?

Thanks


----------



## judylou

> So if I use this weight gauge set on the presto I can ignore the gauge reading for the most part and be assured the canner is working properly? If I have the 10lb. weight on there and the gauge reads 5lbs. or 15lbs. it is still ok?


Yes. If you have the 10 lb. weight on (assuming your altitude calls for 10 lbs.) and it is steadily jiggling then all is ok regardless of what your gauge says. If however you discover that your gauge reads a great deal different than 10 lbs. while the weight is actively jiggling you may find that you have inadvertently UNDER-processed or OVER-processed things in the past by depending on the gauge.

You can sort of test your gauge by using the 15 lb. counter-weight that comes with your canner. Run the pressure up until that counterweight jiggles steadily and see what your gauge reads. That way you will know approximately how much it is off.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you for this thread! I had to go back and hunt it up again so I could finally go order the 3 piece weight sets. I know my gauges are off by a pound or 2, and my extension office told me that it is no longer acceptable to just adjust for that, but that the whole gauge MUST be replaced. Since I was looking at replacing gauges, it was lovely to find that the weight set is a permanent fix and actually cost LESS than the gauge. No more toting the lids down to the office on certain days of the year, at $6 a pop. I ordered 2 sets of the weights and one of the weights + valve stem. It looks like you have to replace the valve stem on one of my canners. Hopefully, I got the right mix of pieces to fix up all 3 of them. I ought to at least have 2 of them working properly.  I have a lot of meat I'd like to get canned up. I'd rather have it on the shelf than in the freezer.


----------



## margoC

As long as the vent tube matches the jiggler you should be ok. Of course the threads need to match to be able to screw it in. 

I have a spare parts box for my canners, spare vent tubes, jigglers, and I think I have a spare guage as well. And of course spare gaskets for the older #7.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I got my parts last week, and found I'd ordered a few of the right ones and a few of the WRONG ones. The vent tube (which I keep trying to call a pipe stem, so bear with me), I ordered turned out to match one of my canners, but doesn't work with the adjustable weight sets. Grr. I also seem to have ended up with 2 adjustable weight sets and one of the 15# regulators. Not sure how I did that...

Oh, well, I have one canner converted, one that will be when I switch out the vent tube, and then I'll need to order the right parts for the third one. At least I'm set for canning something! I figure that I can use the 15# regulator to test my gauge and make sure it's accurate on the 3rd one, if nothing else.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Margo, do you use telfon tape on the threads when you change out vent tubes?


----------



## margoC

Yeah, I used a little bit. It may not have been needed, it was pretty snug. It's good insurance though.


----------



## KellyHill

I have been reading this thread and have a question! I have 3 AA canners, the newest one is 22 years old. I want to convert them all to weighted gauge instead of the pressure regulator. Do I just order the new stem and weight, take out the petcock and replace it? That seems too easy! :bouncy::bouncy:
Am I missing a step?


----------



## judylou

Kelly - All American canners require different parts - readily available from AA - a screw in vent tube that replaces your petcock and a round 1 piece weight with different slots for 5-10-15 lbs. But these parts for the Presto discussed here will not work for All American canners.

But yes, with the correct AA parts, all you do is screw out the petcock and replace it.


----------



## KellyHill

Thanks Judylou! I'll be ordering those parts from AA!


----------



## margoC

The weight must match the vent tube, which must be able to screw into the lid. I don't think you can mix and match only the weights, they are fitted to a matching vent tube.


----------



## judylou

Bumping this back to top for current questions.


----------



## TJN66

Ok...I am still not getting it. I have the presto 0175006 17 quart pressure canner with the gauge. How do you change it over to the weights? I hate babysitting it when I am using it. Sorry for being so dense, I'm just not connecting the dots.


----------



## Horseyrider

I just ordered mine. I was going to order a new ring seal too, but didn't know my model number. They have a gazillion of them for the 16 qt canners. I looked quickly at the canner and the information booklet they include, but it wasn't there. It's probably on the box, which is out in a shed. It can stay there until spring. 

Thanks, Judylou! It'll be a pleasure to not have to babysit the canner quite so closely.


----------



## po boy

Horseyrider said:


> I just ordered mine. I was going to order a new ring seal too, but didn't know my model number. They have a gazillion of them for the 16 qt canners. I looked quickly at the canner and the information booklet they include, but it wasn't there. It's probably on the box, which is out in a shed. It can stay there until spring.
> 
> Thanks, Judylou! It'll be a pleasure to not have to babysit the canner quite so closely.


Check the bottom of your canner,,


----------



## Horseyrider

po boy said:


> Check the bottom of your canner,,


Thanks Po Boy, but if it's under there, I don't want to know. I already sent in the order. I'll look in the spring. 

I'm fortunate in that my local Farm and Fleet carries ring seals too. It shouldn't be a biggie to replace. I don't really need it yet; but it's not the kind of thing you want to realize you need smack in the middle of harvest.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

TJN66 said:


> Ok...I am still not getting it. I have the presto 0175006 17 quart pressure canner with the gauge. How do you change it over to the weights? I hate babysitting it when I am using it. Sorry for being so dense, I'm just not connecting the dots.


On your caner you have a gauge AND a weight. The weight that rocks on the caner is what you replace with this part, you should just be able to pick it up off the stud and put the new one on. The gauge will still be on the lid but you will no longer have to watch it as the new weight will regulate it for you. 

This weight is in 3 pieces, If you use just 1 piece you will be canning at 5 pounds (will read 6 pounds on the gauge), if you use 2 pieces - 10 pounds (11 on the gauge), etc. The reason the gauge will read 11 pounds when you have the 10 pound weight on is because it takes more then 10 pounds of pressure to move the 10 pound weight (and 11 is the next step above 10). This part drove my mom crazy, till I explained it, as she couldn't figure out how to get the 10 pound weight to make it say 10 pounds on the gauge. I'm not sure she gets it now, but she now knows that when the gauge says 11 pounds when the 10 pound weight is on all is working perfectly.

Does that help any?


----------



## TJN66

Ohio dreamer said:


> On your caner you have a gauge AND a weight. The weight that rocks on the caner is what you replace with this part, you should just be able to pick it up off the stud and put the new one on. The gauge will still be on the lid but you will no longer have to watch it as the new weight will regulate it for you.
> 
> This weight is in 3 pieces, If you use just 1 piece you will be canning at 5 pounds (will read 6 pounds on the gauge), if you use 2 pieces - 10 pounds (11 on the gauge), etc. The reason the gauge will read 11 pounds when you have the 10 pound weight on is because it takes more then 10 pounds of pressure to move the 10 pound weight (and 11 is the next step above 10). This part drove my mom crazy, till I explained it, as she couldn't figure out how to get the 10 pound weight to make it say 10 pounds on the gauge. I'm not sure she gets it now, but she now knows that when the gauge says 11 pounds when the 10 pound weight is on all is working perfectly.
> 
> Does that help any?


Ding ding ding! The lightbulb went on finally. I was thinking that I needed to replace the gauge with the weights and could not figure out how to do that. I just need to replace the rocker I have on it with the weights lol..got it! Just to be sure its the black piece that sets on top once the canner gets going correct? It actually makes the steam stop from coming out of the shaft and build up the pressure. I think I got it =)


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Yup, you've got it!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

This is interesting info. Thanks.


----------



## Betty Jean

I am so glad to see this stickied!!! It made a world of difference when I converted my Presto canner!


----------



## Trisha in WA

OK not to beat a dead horse BUT do these actually REGULATE the pressure? Meaning, if the burner is close to right, it will let off excess pressure so that I don't have to fiddle with the burner all the time?!!! Could this really be true! I have a love hate relationship with my canner right now because of all the fiddling I have to do to keep it at the right pressure. This could really make canning a joy!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

It really works. I load my caner, check on it till it gets steamed up, put on the weight, set the kitchen timer and walk away till the timer dings. I don't leave the house other then to tinker in the garden a bit in the summer. Allows me to do chores in other parts of the house, read a book, etc. 

I never had had a caner that worked on a gauge before, always ones that used a weight. So, when I bough my Presto I ordered the weight set the same day. Out of curiosity I tried it once without the weight set, watching the gauge... that was a pain in the backside. Glad I was only doing a load of water to test the caner so I could quit!


----------



## judylou

Trisha - lots of folks use pressure canners that do not have a gauge and have done so for years. Mirro and Presto both make models with no gauge on them at all and the weights work perfectly. The gauges were always intended to be only a secondary and less accurate (unless tested annually) source of information.

You are what we in the business lovingly call, "gauge addicted",  and yes it is easy to break the habit with the weights. Plus you end up with better canned goods with less siphoning of liquid out of the jars caused by all the heat adjustments you have been making and for some, safer foods. All those heat adjustments can easily result in under-processed foods.

If you buy then keep in mind that on the Presto the weights are machined to gently rock continuously when at pressure. This is unlike the Mirro and AA which are machined to rock/spin 3-5 times per minute when at pressure.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I bought the weight sets, but I'm having trouble getting the old vent tube out so I can install the new one for the weights. Any suggestions? The part of the tube that has angles for a wrench is narrow and the rest of the tube is round. I can't get a grip on the round part, and my wrenches are too wide or too small (or both) to use on the angled part. I don't want to beat on anything and end up ruining the canner top, so I'm looking for *HELP!*

I have one other issue, but I'll start a different thread so as not to hi-jack this one.


----------



## Trisha in WA

judylou said:


> Trisha - lots of folks use pressure canners that do not have a gauge and have done so for years. Mirro and Presto both make models with no gauge on them at all and the weights work perfectly. The gauges were always intended to be only a secondary and less accurate (unless tested annually) source of information.
> 
> You are what we in the business lovingly call, "gauge addicted",  and yes it is easy to break the habit with the weights. Plus you end up with better canned goods with less siphoning of liquid out of the jars caused by all the heat adjustments you have been making and for some, safer foods. All those heat adjustments can easily result in under-processed foods.
> 
> If you buy then keep in mind that on the Presto the weights are machined to gently rock continuously when at pressure. This is unlike the Mirro and AA which are machined to rock/spin 3-5 times per minute when at pressure.


Oh I believe you that they work. I am just totally unfamiliar with them and am trying to understand the way that they work.


----------



## Trisha in WA

I finally get it!!! I am running a test on my canner/cooker today. I am testing it for use as a cooker (I have only ever used it for canning) and I am running it at 15lbs with the standard pressure regulator and gauge system. It is happily rocking away at about 16 lbs with NO fluctuation at all in pressure. 
Thank you all SOOOOOOO much for this bit of info. I will be ordering the regulator kit TODAY! I have dreaded pressure canning for so long because of having to always babysit the stupid thing. What a relief to not have to do that anymore.
Trisha~doing the happy dance!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

All right, Trisha!!! :happy:

Just got to looking at my AA 915, and it looks like it has a weighted regulator on it - round weight with 5, 10, and 15, depending on which hole you place over the vent tube. If I use this, do I disregard the gauge, just like when you use the weights on the Presto canners? If so, I'm in business - was waiting to take it to the Extension Office next time they test dials.

Still haven't managed to get the vent tubes changed out on the other 2 Presto canners, but I have one working with the 3 piece weights, and I'm a really happy camper. :sing:


----------



## susieM

Wait, wait, wait.....you mean it's possible to can without babysitting the canner and constantly tapping the the pressure indicator to see where the arrow points to? How do you know when to start timing?


----------



## kkbinco

susieM said:


> How do you know when to start timing?


You start timing when the weight starts to rock/wobble. That's when you know you've reached pressure


----------



## susieM

kkbinco said:


> You start timing when the weight starts to rock/wobble. That's when you know you've reached pressure


OMG! Canning heaven!


----------



## sbanks

I decided just to buy a new canner as it would cost me almost as much to put the new vent valve and rocker on mine.
Gonna use the old one as a water bath.


----------



## judylou

> I decided just to buy a new canner as it would cost me almost as much to put the new vent valve and rocker on mine.
> Gonna use the old one as a water bath.


Where were you getting your pricing? The 3 piece weight set is approx. $12.00, the gauges $19.00, and the replacement vent tubes average $6-8 depending on the model. Total approx. $40.00.

Not that I'm trying to discourage you from buying a new canner instead of using this one - I wouldn't do that. A new one would definitely be better. But you won't be able to find one for $40.00. The least expensive new one is the Presto 16 qt. for approx. $70.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Love, love, love being able to can without babysitting the canner. Did a mixed load this evening of beef, chicken and lamb, so 90 minutes, plus the exhausting, building pressure, letting it depressurize, etc...long time to have to sit in the kitchen. Instead of having to watch the gauge for 90 minutes, I could organize the DVD collection and deep clean the living room while I listened to the weight rattle. It's not such a big deal to can when you can multitask safely. 

Thread drift warning:

Still looking for a definite go ahead on using my AA canner without having the gauge checked. Does the round weight with the 5, 10 and 15 marks on it take the place of the gauge, the way the 3 piece weight on the Presto works? 

Probably should start a new thread, but was hoping to get it answered without needing to do that. End of thread drift!


----------



## judylou

> Still looking for a definite go ahead on using my AA canner without having the gauge checked. Does the round weight with the 5, 10 and 15 marks on it take the place of the gauge, the way the 3 piece weight on the Presto works?


Yes EXCEPT that the weight on an All American (and a Mirro) is machined to spin and spit (not rock) at the rate of 3-5 times per minute when at proper pressure. It sits still the rest of the time. So you do have to time the spins until you get the heat adjusted correctly and monitor the # of spins per minute to be sure the pressure doesn't fall off. 

The Presto weights rock back and forth slowly but continuously when at pressure so many find it easier to monitor.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I finally managed to get the old vent pipes out of the 2 Presto canners! :happy: :bouncy: Have one switched over, and the other one has to wait until my next order from GoPresto gets here. I ordered 2 more sets, one for the canner I have, and one just in case I find another one at a garage sale.

Judylou, THANK YOU for the info on the AA weight. It sounds like it'll take a little more work to get it right, at least at first, but it's great to know I'll never have to take a gauge in for testing again.


----------



## MOgal

DH bid on a 915 AA canner at an auction last Saturday and won it for $10! It has a guage and a petcock which I'll have to replace with weights as I did with the 921 another HT'er gave me some years back. We also need to clean the screws on the clamps so the lid will rest on the bottom more evenly. I have to get a rack to fit it too.


----------



## IQhome

:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:

great find !! congrats !!


----------



## MOgal

You bet, IQHome! I was tickled. Unfortunately, the things DH was interested in went for more than new prices so the canner was all we bought. They had a ton of canning jars but I passed on them. I was getting very cold in that unheated auction house and still had to spend about an hour in the barn doing evening feed that night.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Wowie!! I would be doing cartwheels!! Congrats!!


----------



## MOgal

TDD, I didn't do cartwheels because I'm way too old for them now and even when I was a kid I was lousy at them. I did my own little dance for joy though.

I have a 7 qt capacity Mirro but since that company was sold, no more gaskets have been manufactured to fit it. Whatever is left in the warehouses and retailers' outlets are all there will be. I bought some extra gaskets hoping they wouldn't become brittle and useless before I could use them and with this 915, I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## rightathome

Good to see this thread still alive and well! I think I probably read it before I bought my two Presto canners; I ordered the three part weights at the same time. My husband wanted to test my gauges anyway at the machine shop at work, lol. I think he was kinda impressed that I got to have such neat "tools" to work with, he wanted part of the action! But I figured hey, maybe that'll help spread the word about canning, when the machine shop guys go home and tell their spouses what they did at work that day.

I do love the sound of the weight on a Presto at work - ticka ticka, ticka ticka!


----------



## TJN66

Ok...I went to order tonight and I cant find the weights? Anyone able to help?


----------



## TJN66

Opps..nevermind I was on page 2 lol. Found 'em!


----------



## marinemomtatt

If any of you have a BiMart nearby they sell the weight sets for the Presto change-over.
Last Fall we paid $11.99, this time of year they are $14.99.
I thought about buying another set but decided I'd better leave it for someone else that was on the hunt.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

No bi mart down this-a-way


----------



## CinPal

judylou said:


> Part No. 50332 is available most anywhere canning supplies and pressure canners are sold.
> 
> The 3 piece 5-10-15 lb. weight set. For $12.00 it makes all the difference in pressure canning. It eliminates the need to get your gauge tested annually, reduces pressure fluctuation problems like siphoning, is more accurate, much easier to monitor than a gauge, and fits all Presto canner models (really old National models may need the vent tube part changed).
> 
> Pressure Regulator


I ordered the 3 piece 5-10-15 lb. weight set. Unfortunately, the vent pipe on my old National canner is to big around for this pressure regulator to fit. I am still in search of a pressure weight control, petcock knob and screww that fits the canner.


----------



## Big_John

Just purchased two of them.... gotta have the heaviest, as I live at 5k elevation.

I bought the first one, at a garage sale for $20.... and the tall one on Walmart.com for $120....


----------

